

The social network for people who want to upload their DNA to the Internet - estabien
http://fusion.net/story/40034/the-social-network-for-people-who-want-to-upload-their-dna-to-the-internet/

======
alfiedotwtf
The social network for people who won't be able to get health insurance

~~~
tekacs
Who don't necessarily need it, because they don't live in the US...

------
biomimic
We need to opensource datasets to data scientists related to extending human
lifespan.

